# Confused between HP envy 15 and Asus N55sf



## Naocha (Feb 23, 2012)

Within a week i'll be buying a laptop. My budget at max. in 70k and staying at pune. Got to choose between HP envy 15 and Asus N55sf. Both the specs are similiar. I am a graphic designer. I use 3D programs too. I want a good performance laptop. The confusion.

HP Envy 15


> HP ENVY 15-3000 Notebook PC series specifications - HP Home & Home Office products



Asus N55sf


> ASUSTeK Computer Inc. - Notebooks- ASUS N55SF



1. my first preference is Hp envy 15. but i have reading a lot about color issues in envy. Is it only on 1080 IPS panel or even in normal 1366X768? because i don't mind with the normal display.

2. About the Asus, i don't like the build quality, but the price is reasonable.

If anybody in this forum have experience this two laptops, please help me to decide which one i should opt.

I had inquire HP envy and the price is about 74k.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 23, 2012)

Why you felt that the build quality of Asus is not good?


----------



## Naocha (Feb 23, 2012)

The keyboard look so cramp and also i just read the review here


> Asus N55sf specifications | Expert Reviews


----------



## aroraanant (Feb 24, 2012)

I suggest you to visit a local Asus dealer and have a look at the laptop and then decide.


----------



## mailshobhon (Feb 24, 2012)

see both are good laptops asus has better build quality and sound quality for sure rest is your call

here is the review link

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=z010ziv5y_A


Asus N55SF review - 1st part - design and exterior - YouTube

Asus N55SF review - 2nd part - audio, multimedia , prices and conclusions - YouTube


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 24, 2012)

Asus N55SF any day over the crappy display one HP Envy. It is better in every aspects.


----------



## rahul2002 (Feb 24, 2012)

whats the price of HP envy 15????


----------



## Naocha (Feb 26, 2012)

Okay! guys i will check out the Asus. The Asus laptop is hard to find in pune. specially this model.

@rahul2002: The price of Hp Envy 15 is about Rs. 74k when ask from local dealer.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Feb 26, 2012)

Naocha said:


> Within a week i'll be buying a laptop. My budget at max. in 70k and staying at pune. Got to choose between HP envy 15 and Asus N55sf. Both the specs are similiar. I am a graphic designer. I use 3D programs too. I want a good performance laptop. The confusion.
> 
> HP Envy 15
> 
> ...



i believe spending 70k on HP or Asus is totally foolishness….. go for apple macbook pro 13


----------



## Naocha (Feb 26, 2012)

> i believe spending 70k on HP or Asus is totally foolishness….. go for apple macbook pro 13



I had consider buying MBP once. But as for me gaming, customizing, 3d programs and softwares are important. And the same specs of this two laptops in MBP will cost me BOOM.


----------



## hdsk.23 (Feb 26, 2012)

then i wish apple would have product for your 3d works too in low budget


----------



## Naocha (Mar 2, 2012)

@Drsoham73: I havn't bought the laptop. I will be soon checking out these laptop. Its kind of difficult to check this laptop because the local dealers in pune don't have stock of these laptops.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 5, 2012)

hdsk.23 said:


> i believe spending 70k on HP or Asus is totally foolishness….. go for apple macbook pro 13



Don't bash any product or brand without giving reasons/your view. May be others can learn something from it.


----------

